# Xmas Ahb Case



## GMK (3/9/04)

Hi,

I am thinking of organising an XMAS Case.

Preference is for SA brewers - interstae brewers welcome but will have to pay freight.

This is the IDEA...
We get 24 Brewers who each brew their Fav Beer. 
We each donate 48 X JS bottles of the brew to the xmas case = 17ltrs.
Each brewer gets 48 bottles of Homebrewed Beer for Xmas.

Happy to go just 24 bottles if easier. Then we only get 1 Carton.

JS bottles good for uniformity and making cases for transport/freight.
Hoping to have a couple of set down/pick up places - GMK, GMK Central - AKA Wee Stu 7 Crispy's - awaiting confirmation.
Just label the beer and give a brief description of the beer.
Could even look at getting the recipes and producing a Xmas Booklet of recipes.
Need to get beers ready and dropped off by 4 dec so that we can collate and get everything ready for distribution.

What say u guys.

I hope that the other Capital cities - Perth, Brisbane and Sydney may start their own.

Open for feedback and registration.


----------



## jayse (4/9/04)

I'll be the first to put my hand up and say iam in. :chug: 
I think your dreaming though to get 24 people, anyway count my 48 bottles what ever happens.
If nothing else its a good reason to brew  

Jayse


----------



## GMK (4/9/04)

Cool Jayse - u can only be number 2 - i am no 1...


----------



## jayse (4/9/04)

GMK said:


> Cool Jayse - u can only be number 2 - i am no 1...


 There can be only one. h34r: 
sorry stupid movie you reminded me off ken. :blink: 

Jayse :chug:


----------



## Kai (4/9/04)

I wouldn't mind being in on it, but I fear dispersing a bad batch to all 4 corners of Adelaide. Don't have and JS bottles though and I certainly ain't drinking a carton of it to get some.


----------



## Hoops (4/9/04)

What a bloody good idea Ken. Although if 24 brewers put in 48 beers each you only get 2 of each beer - good for selction but bad if you get a really nice one :chug: .
Why not just use mega-swill bottles, that way you can just chuck em at the end. I'm sure not everyone would have the same bottles which could lead to a logistical nightmare getting them back to the owner.
Bloody good idea though.


----------



## Batz (4/9/04)

Perth brewers interested in this?


----------



## JasonY (4/9/04)

Potentially however I think the postage will get way out of hand :unsure:... posting a carton of HB about wont be cheap especially if it is broken into 2 stubbie packs ... I can imagine doing some small scale swapping but would have to see how this worked out to see if it was worth it. 

Can't say I have been that impressed with the bottled verions of my brews when compared with the kegged  back to caster sugar now to see if that keeps the sweetness out.


----------



## GMK (4/9/04)

I am happy to go with pet bottles (or other bottles) if taht makes things easier...
If we dont get 24 people - we go with 12 people and we put in 24 beers each - then we all get a carton.

Just remember to label yours....

So whos up for this......


----------



## wee stu (4/9/04)

OK - I'll join as number 4 from Adelaide (the rest of the Adelaide crowd are probably tuckiing into homebrew at Goltiath as I type this (#$%^&*& Royal Show!!!). 

We should be able to get at *least* a dozen Adelaide brewers together to run it locally - maybe next year the transcontinental push?? 

And, provided we work out the logistics a bit more, I am willing to act as something of a central drop off point, (the idea of explaining an additional 48 cartons of beer in the spare room at any given time doesn't inspire visions of domestic harmony, it must be said h34r: )

Kai - I could quite easily russle up a carton of empties - (might be a mix of JS, or Crownies or LCPA) - I can buy them from the social club bar for their 5c deposit value


----------



## GMK (4/9/04)

You are the man Wee Stu.....

Surprised taht a scotsman would buy for 5c and not dell for 6cents...

 

Only kidding - i would buy a heap of js and crownies off your social club - 5c unwashed/rinsed or 10 cents washed/rinsed.

Need them for my Thomas Hardy Barley Wines.....


----------



## Kai (4/9/04)

Thanks for the offer, stu. If Ken decides we need to stick with JS bottles then I'll take you up on it, otherwise I have plenty of other style bottles I can use.

I would also suggest that everyone contributes their bottles contained within a carton or four sixpack holders, it will make the redistribution much easier.


----------



## GMK (4/9/04)

Cool - good idea Kai...

Cant wait for my XMAS Case...


----------



## Poodz (4/9/04)

Im intersted...


----------



## Crispy (5/9/04)

Good Idea, Ken

I'll be in on it.

STU - I may need to see you for some bottles as well.

Cheers,

Crispy


----------



## Batz (5/9/04)

Dee Bee , GL , Asher , and Perth others,

Surely you guys want to swap a few beers , OK perhaps 4 beers each?

I can send mine down and have t the same collected at GL's place , you guys should be able to organize something in Perth  

Come on now !  these Adelaide brewers have it together lets do the same , big d , I know bit more expence mate but what about sending some brews to GL's as well , we northern brewers will carry the freight charges, we are ues to it ! :angry: 



Of course Coopers PET bottles would be the best option considering transport


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/9/04)

Hi Batz

I'll be in it if anyone else is. Main problems are that I throw stubbies away, only ever bottle long necks so would have to find some bottles. Also its getting a bit late, I was going to brew my last Christmas brew next weekend. But I like the idea, and could find something to bottle and something to bottle it in if we want to give those smug Adeladians a run for their money.


----------



## Batz (5/9/04)

Well Simon long necks will not matter I suppose , we have done it before

I was thinking of Eric for transport

Lets see if anyone else is interested , and yes a bit late , will have to brew a couple quick !


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/9/04)

Hey lets show up those Adeladians as the lightweights that they are. The Perth Christmas mixed case could be Proper Big Bottles of beer. I have a couple of hundred spare bottles in the shed if anyone in Perth needs a couple.


----------



## Batz (5/9/04)

BIG !! bottles it is !!

Not like those Adeladians , namby pamby , girls blouse , nancy boys , la la little JS bottles !! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big d (5/9/04)

ill see what i can do.no promises as im more keg than bottler but see how i go.

cheers
big d

did we have a date in mind or is anytime before xmas ok?


----------



## GMK (5/9/04)

Its on - but big bottles....

Lets us know the numbers involved...

Thats what counts....

Just like Port Powers On and WCE bite the dust...

Adelaide 1st, 2nd and last


----------



## Jovial_Monk (5/9/04)

Hmmm just straight bottle swap?

I have some bottles would blow any WA/NT-ers brains out

Nuttin else involved?

JM


----------



## deebee (5/9/04)

Batz said:


> Perth brewers interested in this?


 Yep


----------



## Batz (6/9/04)

OK dee bee
I did not memtion Goat , sure he will be involved as well

Well I am brewing and sending my brews dow to GL's , you guys work the rest


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/9/04)

Jeez thanks Batz, suddenly GL is organising it?

OK, try this.

THE GMK CHRISTMAS CASE
(Scaled down WA version administered by Big Dog Brewing)

Proposed guidelines:

Open to WA brewers and brewers from any other state who want to pay postage.

Post here if you wish to participate. Currently we have confirmed GL, Batz, Deebee, JasonY. The more people we talk in to joining, the bigger your Christmas case will be.

Let n be the number of participants. You supply 2 x(n-1) bottles of beer. This means you get 2 bottles from each of the other participants, but don't get your own beer back. 2 bottles each keeps transport costs down. Currently n = 4, so you supply 6 bottles.

Bottles will be long necks because in the west we are bigger and tougher than Adeladians. 750 ml preferred, 600 ml acceptable, anything smaller and you could get a reputation as a tight arse. Glass or PET are fine, try to avoid champagne bottles - too heavy. If anyone in Perth needs long necks, I can supply.

Your bottles must be labelled, doesnt have to be fancy, but needs to describe the beer. A promash print out and a rubber band would be acceptable, but would demonstrate a tenuous committment to the process and your fellow brewers.

Your beer must be adequately carbonated and ready to drink by 25 Dec.

You get your bottles to GLs place by 4 Dec, GL will box them up and arrange distribution. (Batz, is that enough time to get it you via Eric?)


----------



## Batz (6/9/04)

Look at that !

Organising at it best  Well done GL

As far as the Eric bit goes , that will depend on when he is doing a run , just have to hope it's around then , otherwise I may get mine a little later , will not matter to me


----------



## jayse (6/9/04)

Guest Lurker said:


> Bottles will be long necks because in the west we are bigger and tougher than Adeladians.


 Ok were getting a bit of grief from the sand people here guys. h34r: 
At least we no our beer will be drinkable.  :lol: 
Looks like the fight is on to who is the most namby pansy girl blouses'? 

Jayse


----------



## SteveSA (6/9/04)

Bloody good idea Ken! Count me in!

Would prefer to use megaswill stubbies though.


----------



## wee stu (6/9/04)

C'mon guys since when did size matter?  
How insecure and manhood challenged are the sandgropers h34r: ?

Currently SA are now up to GMK, Kai, Jayse, Crispy, SteveSA and wee stu (he may be wee, but he's proud). That's six - which definitely makes it doable, though I'm sure we can build on those numbers


----------



## jayse (6/9/04)

Looking good, iam with the swill stubbie idea actually. We all put in 2 cases and get 2 cases, Each case having 4 each of six different beers. Everyone gets 8 from everyone. There is still room if any one else wants to join in.

Iam thinking, going with the idea a batch of your best, iam not gunna be making a batch of demon ale unless someones got 120g of amirrilo and 125g of cascade to donate, but i won't be tame though i'll make the american brown i made which has a SG 1.060 and is i think the best beer i have made this year.

Jayse


----------



## GMK (6/9/04)

i am thinking my batch will be Barossa Old Peculiar or Barossa Barley Wine...

DEPENDS UPON NUMBERS...

So get on board....

cant let the SANDGROPERS beat us...


----------



## big d (6/9/04)

big bottles.namby pambys?
me and bonk would beat the lot of yas with a six pack of darwin stubbies.
trouble is the packaging would be enormous and the freight bill the equal.  

cheers
big d


----------



## wee stu (6/9/04)

OK my contribution is gonna depend a bit on how quickly I manage to develop the brury.

If your lucky it will be McSatan's Ale - (Devil in a Kilt), which will be based on a Duvel recipe, but going back to the source history and using Scottish yeast.

Otherwise it may be the Road Kill Amber which I am bottling this week - based on a Chiller recipe and using aussie malt and all POR hopped.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (6/9/04)

Hmmm all I have in stunnies is my Russian Imperial Stout


and, sorry, but not gonna share that, not to mention it will need 12 months bottle ageing at least

Jovial Monk


----------



## Kai (6/9/04)

I dunno what I'll have by then. Hopefully something palatable.


----------



## jayse (7/9/04)

GMK with the barley wine idea iam just thinking it may not be ready untill next christmas. So the T.O.P or is that B.O.P sounds a bit better choice, anyway its your call iam just throwing my 2 bob into the ring.
JM mentioned he doesn't have anything in stubbies to put in, Tom the plan is for everyone to brew in a couple weeks a batch of there best beer, not just chuck in what ever you have lying around.
I can see stu is not gunna go back and brew something he brewed many moons ago as he has just started all graining so isn't about to go back and make his batch out of gloop.  
Kai mentioned 'i don't know what i'll have by then', again isn't the plan to actually not throw in what ever you have at the time but to go and brew a batch specifically for the AHB case.

Anyway that is my idea of the AHB case, everyone brew around the same time a batch of there best.

Jayse :chug:


----------



## Kai (7/9/04)

Paraphrase it to "I don't know what I'll do by then" then, Jayse . I do plan to do a batch specifically for it, but I don't really have any deadest winners in my brewing lineup.


----------



## wee stu (7/9/04)

jayse said:


> I can see stu is not gunna go back and brew something he brewed many moons ago as he has just started all graining so isn't about to go back and make his batch out of gloop.


 Now there's an idea, a two can thriller  

Where did I put the tin opener??


----------



## Boots (7/9/04)

I've been humming and harring about doing this because every brew I've done lately has been a massive change in technique, so I didn't want to trust I'd make anything decent. But what the hell .. If it means getting my hands on Jayse's brown ale, I'm in.

I think I've got a couple of cans off Savings brand lager from a couple of years ago I've been meaning to use ... :lol: 

I was planning to make a part to full mash mountain goat pale ale clone in the coming weeks so that will be my entry. Haven't made it before tho ...

Let's keep Adelaide the HB capital :chug:


----------



## SteveSA (7/9/04)

Decisions, decisions...

Unsure at this stage. I have a very tasty Northern English Brown in primary at the moment that would fill the bill nicely but the old man and SWMBO wouldn't be too happy if I gave it away.

Probably the Lock 2 English Pale Ale.

Steve


----------



## JSB (7/9/04)

wee stu said:


> Currently SA are now up to GMK, Kai, Jayse, Crispy, SteveSA and wee stu (he may be wee, but he's proud). That's six - which definitely makes it doable, though I'm sure we can build on those numbers


 Yep count me in boys !!!!

Maybe a Chimay Red Clone / Something Belgian maybe

JSB


----------



## Trough Lolly (7/9/04)

Guest Lurker said:


> Let n be the number of participants. You supply 2 x(n-1) bottles of beer. This means you get 2 bottles from each of the other participants, but don't get your own beer back. 2 bottles each keeps transport costs down. Currently n = 4, so you supply 6 bottles.


 Our brewclub has the same scheme going (we got flooded with applicants last month and only the first 25 or so brewers got in! - Fortunately it included all the locally based National and State comp brewers!!  ) We are using JS Stubs to make the handling and freight easier and I can barely wait for Xmas!

Anyway we have 25 brewers in the event, which means that we are brewing 1200 beers, ie two slabs of beer each!  

I'll be bottling my "Dangerous Dunkelweizen" this week! :chug: 

Cheers and good luck with your Xmas Cases...
TL


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/9/04)

Okay, I'll put my hand up too. But I would rather just do 24 echos cause bottling is a real PITA (ooo, maybe I'm doing it incorrectly :huh: ).

I'll brew my Malty Alty.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Batz (7/9/04)

It does appear, that at this stage.....the namby pambys seem to have many more brewers joining this Xmas swap , come on sandpeople <_<


----------



## Boots (7/9/04)

One of the WA "Sandpeople" attempting to convince an SA Brewer that they are the better HomeBrewing state.....


----------



## deebee (7/9/04)

"Admit it, infidel. Your pints are smaller than ours."


----------



## Kai (7/9/04)

:lol: 

Good one, boots.


----------



## Batz (7/9/04)

well you posted the pic boots

But sure looks like the sandpeople are on top :lol: :lol:


----------



## Batz (7/9/04)

Wonder what he's going to do with that CF bottle filler he has in his hands? :huh:


----------



## wee stu (7/9/04)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I would rather just do 24 echos cause bottling is a real PITA


 OK with JSB and TDA on board we are now up to 7 and a half from SA!!

TDA if bottling is too hard, you can always just put in 48 kegs


----------



## GMK (7/9/04)

Jayse

i bottled a Barley Wine in June - it is coming along really nicely - tried one on fathers day with Datfrog.

I have 40 odd stubbies - i am happy to donate 24 of them and brew a new barley wine to save for next years Xmas Case Swap - if others are in agreement - or i will brew a Barossa Old Peculiar.

Just thought the barley wine would be a little different and a beer style that not too many people have tried/let alone brewed...


----------



## Jazman (7/9/04)

Well if im in it be a cheap can and brewcraft blend mix 15 with kit yeast .

If i was going to brew for a nice pale lager be good for summer but my stash is stayong for those hot days after working in a tin shed who knows what may happen may mix it up with my recent stock with gt smoked ale


----------



## GMK (7/9/04)

Not wanting to ruffle any feathers - but the idea of the XMAS case is to brew your Fav best beer and swap it with others.

It should be entered in this Spirit.
If you are not willing to enter it in that spirit - then DONT Come in...
It is both UNFAIR and makes a MOCKERY of OTHERS EFFORTS!

Others are giving up their time and brewing their BEST FAV BEER for this and are entering it in that spirit.


----------



## Poodz (7/9/04)

Count me in for the SA xmas case. I'll brew with GMK's equipment. It will be my first ag but dont fret, im sure GMK will show me the ropes. Not sure which style yet, perhaps some suggestions for a good first up try that tastes good and has little room for error...


----------



## jayse (7/9/04)

Jazman said:


> Well if im in it be a cheap can and brewcraft blend mix 15 with kit yeast .


 Jazman i'll pretend i didn't read that, if your seriuos we may have to vote you out.  
This is i beleive a 'case' of pulling out all the bells and whistle's and brewing the best beer you can at the level you are at.

Anyway here's to everyone digging deep and brewing up the best way they know how. :chug: 

Jayse :chug:


----------



## Poodz (7/9/04)

What is my spirit then???


----------



## jayse (7/9/04)

Snap!
ken and i posted at the same time, the scarry part is i agree with ken, now that doesn't happen everyday.


----------



## GMK (7/9/04)

What styles do u like Poodz - 

i have done 5 AG beers - the absolute best was DOC's JS Strong Ale dry hopped with Crystal - absolutely awesome...

But you choose a style or can have a look in the BEER Captured Book.

Ken....


----------



## Boots (7/9/04)

> im sure GMK will show me the ropes



Just don't let him add any hops poodz :lol: :blink: :lol:


----------



## Poodz (7/9/04)

Boots said:


> Just don't let him add any hops poodz :lol: :blink: :lol:


 Opinion noted.

Hmm im not sure ill have to think about it GMK. I wouldnt mind throwing in something different so theres a bit of variety.


----------



## wee stu (8/9/04)

jayse said:


> This is i beleive a 'case' of pulling out all the bells and whistle's and brewing the best beer you can at the level you are at.


That's where I'm aiming.
If I get the brury working in time you get the "Devil in a Kilt"

If not - you get the "Road Kill Amber" (all grain 2) - which is pretty much the best I have been able to do with the equipment I have had to date. (brewed on borrowed equipment which is now being called back in)

BTW I think Jazman was joking - if I'm the Scotch, he's the wry.


----------



## Kai (8/9/04)

I'll probably try a part mash or a grumpy's extrabrew. I'm open to suggestions. I'll have to get my ass into gear though, can't have you guys having my first partial mash, now!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/9/04)

Jeez, the Sandgropers are quiet  !

So are we in agreeance with 24 echos donated to the stash?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Boots (8/9/04)

24 is good fine for me


----------



## JSB (8/9/04)

Kai,

You are more than welcome to brew down my way if you like........??? and take the cube home for ferment.

Cheers
JSB


----------



## GMK (8/9/04)

24 is good for me too...

I like the spirit of co-operation - helping each other out to brew the XMAS Case...

TDA - I think the Sandgroppers have buried their head in the sand...


----------



## deebee (8/9/04)

Sandpeople,

Let your beer do the talking.


----------



## wee stu (8/9/04)

24 bottles of beer in a box, 24 bottles of beer, hic!


----------



## Poodz (8/9/04)

I like the sound of 24 too. It means i get to keep some of my first AG beer. Apparently some say its supposed to be better...


----------



## deebee (8/9/04)

Perth brewers,

I am less worried than our crow-consuming brethren about the sanctity of brewing a special batch for chrissy. I would be happy to come up with a selection of a few different recent brews (the least bad ones) and whack them in a box. I would prefer to get a few different brews in the Christmas carton. If I brew a special batch for Chrissy it might just **** up and you will all be sorry.

I think it will be better to get a selection, especially as it looks like we will have fewer contributors. If there are only a few of us, it might mean getting two bottles each of a couple of different brews each from a few different brewers.

Naturally like a good citizen I will conform to the norm if everyone else thinks different, but what do you think?


----------



## Goat (8/9/04)

just read the thread for the first time - I'll help hold the WA end up.

The way mine have coming out lately I'd be too embarrassed to put any in bottles for sending around (some taste like they'd dissolve a PET bottle anyway). So I'd love to be part of if but for QC reasons I might be a late withdrawl.....

nice work again GL


----------



## wee stu (8/9/04)

Poodz brings SA up to 9 - so three bottles of each others and none of our own in the boxes??
At least until we get more coming to the party.


----------



## Batz (8/9/04)

A mixed bag will be coming from me, two of each


----------



## barfridge (8/9/04)

Count me in for a contribution. And apologies in advance for the quality of said beverages


----------



## ozdevil (8/9/04)

Gday All

Well the devil hasnt put his name up yet for the x-mas case yet... As well as i dont want to let the South Aussies down i better put my hand up as well....

So count me in guys

cheers and many beers
ozdevil


----------



## Kai (8/9/04)

JSB said:


> Kai,
> 
> You are more than welcome to brew down my way if you like........??? and take the cube home for ferment.
> 
> ...


 If the everyone else doesn't like the idea of me dropping in a lowly part mash then I might take you up on that, jsb. Wouldn't want to give everyone else in the circle a bum steer.

Alternatively I could drop in a carton of Aussie ale


----------



## wee stu (8/9/04)

Kai said:


> Alternatively I could drop in a carton of Aussie ale


 Freshly brewed on the 19th?


----------



## Jazman (9/9/04)

Well i see what i can conjure up other than a kit and kilo so swill bottles r the go then


----------



## GMK (9/9/04)

wee stu

are collecting bottles for those that need them...

I prefer flip tops - willing to pay the social club 10c a botlle if they are rinsed after use.


----------



## Kai (9/9/04)

wee stu said:


> Kai said:
> 
> 
> > Alternatively I could drop in a carton of Aussie ale
> ...


 Could be h34r:


----------



## wee stu (9/9/04)

GMK said:


> wee stu
> 
> are collecting bottles for those that need them...
> 
> I prefer flip tops - willing to pay the social club 10c a botlle if they are rinsed after use.


 h34r: When I posted before I thought I had 20 cartons of empties in the cupboard, this was posted on a day off. When I got back to work I discovered that someone had done me a *favour *and taken the empties to the recycler :angry: 

Bottom line is I have a carton of Crownies now - unwashed, $1.20 to whovever gets to me first. Getting them back in the right boxes is an effort - rinsing could cause a revolution!!. I also have a happy hour Friday 10/9, which might release another carton or three - watch this space. 

Limited stocks of Little Creatures, James Squire Strong Ale and Mythos Greek Lager on offer at the happy hour, for any passing brewer who knows where I work


----------



## jayse (9/9/04)

I like the ideas of 375ml swill makers bottles better, everyone has them and you get a few more mls of everyones beer. :chug: :chug: :chug: 

Anyway i think more of us have said we want to use these 375ml screw tops than those up for using the other bottles. anyway lets say ya or nay to what bottles,
Iam yay to swills as i think is steveSA, TDA, jazman and at least a couple others.
I don't have any carton box's though, why would I? :lol: 
I do have a fair few of the JS six pack holders but iam all for using the bigger inferior glass swill makers screw top bottles.

Anyway although i know my beer will be the best in the case B) h34r: iam looking forward to finding out who's will be second best.  :chug: 


Jayse


----------



## GMK (10/9/04)

OK...

How about we just agree to use what ever stubbies you want / have - preference to 375ml....

Wee stu - will take some cartons of empties - prefer washed....

Ken....


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/9/04)

You will get whatever size I have available, don't care about 330mls or 375mls.
I don't have any megaswill echos and I am not going out of my way to get them. <_< 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Batz (10/9/04)

I agree with you TDA , who gives s shit about what type of bottle , it's what's inside that counts.

I will try to use as many 375ml as I have then you may get a mixture , I don't bottle much so I don't have stocks of empties.

Sandpeople are very tolerant


----------



## wee stu (10/9/04)

Mine is likely to be a mixed bag - 330, 375 and 500mls (whatever I have to hand when bottling), given my level of experience and expertise those who get the 330ml bottles might be the lucky ones!!


----------



## Jazman (10/9/04)

Who cares what bottles u get is that i mostly have swill bottles plus it the beer insife that counts


----------



## jayse (10/9/04)

Ok i think we all agree no need to make a show and dance about using any perticular bottles,

Iam sure micheal flattley doesn't put as much formality into choosing tap shoes as we have in choosing bottles, so here here to it being lord of the beer not lord of the dance.


Jayse


----------



## GMK (10/9/04)

do u guys want a recipe booklet of the xmas case?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/9/04)

GMK said:


> do u guys want a recipe booklet of the xmas case?


 Yes, with colour pictures as well.


----------



## Batz (10/9/04)

You Adelaide guys sure make something as simple as swaping a few brews at Xmas , into a major operation

I think there is a place for you in goverment


----------



## SteveSA (10/9/04)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > do u guys want a recipe booklet of the xmas case?
> ...


And in every file format known to man


----------



## GMK (10/9/04)

OK...

SteveSa will be looking after the Recipe booklet...
Please PM/E-Mail him your recipes....

Batz - it is a major operation because we doing it well, and doing it RIGHT...

Psss - Be very, very quiet - cause the Sandgropers are asleep.....


----------



## SteveSA (10/9/04)

SteveSA has his tongue firmly planted in his cheek. It's been a very long day and DAMN he needs a drink!!

But since Ken has been so kind as to volunteer my time... if people wish something resembling a booklet, I could collate the recipes for those that want them.

Go Power!!


----------



## Poodz (10/9/04)

What about labels? i hope we have labels so we know what/whose we're drinking... premium gloss paper, colour ink is the standard?


----------



## Batz (10/9/04)

I think I am just starting to realize why I let SA

h34r: h34r:


----------



## GMK (10/9/04)

Batz said:


> I think I am just starting to realize why I let SA
> 
> h34r: h34r:


 For you Batz - it's like that song.....



"I am not GOOD Enough ...to live in SA.


Poodz - my beer will be labelled on the cap....

Thanks SteveSA - i would like a recipe booklet collated...

I think Poodz should be able to design the cover...
with... "premium gloss paper, colour ink is the standard? "

Ken....


----------



## johnno (10/9/04)

when can we see the series on the telly?


----------



## GMK (10/9/04)

johnno said:


> when can we see the series on the telly?


 Beer Hunter is a Has Been....


Time to usher in the the new ERA.....


"Beer Guidance with Grand Master Kenny"  

I wonder if Miss Universe will do an expose/assist.... 

" Now Theres a Beer Goddess worthy of assisting the Grand Master"...(Evil Laugh Follows) HAHAHAHAH 

(still cant find a pic of the wardrobe mishap showing the infamous red G-String)

Happy to accept a pic from someone who has one...   

Time for another :chug: 


And a Reality check !


----------



## johnno (10/9/04)

GMK
you should just read your local paper

http://www.theage.com.au/photogallery/2004...3939108249.html


----------



## GMK (10/9/04)

The age is a melb newspaper.....

my local is the Adelaide Advertiser...

but that was .....NICE...


----------



## Poodz (10/9/04)

"Click on a thumbnail image to enlarge it" - this was written at the link above to the "wardrobe mishap showing the infamous red G-String"

Sounds like GMK got the desired results...


----------



## Batz (10/9/04)

who needs an election 

GMK wins , talks just as much BS as the other two :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jayse (10/9/04)

GMK said:


> johnno said:
> 
> 
> > when can we see the series on the telly?
> ...


 Reality check come in yet? :lol: 

When are you casting actors for the broadway show ken, S.A AHB christmas case the musical? :blink: 


Jayse


----------



## big d (10/9/04)

a dead set wombat if you ask me


----------



## Poodz (10/9/04)

on a more serious note... how about a sparkling ale for the xmas case?


----------



## big d (10/9/04)

whatever happens with the xmas carton its a top idea and i hope it all comes together.gmk has hit the nail on the head with this one.a great way for brewers to share there wares.  
wish i was down adelaide way.

cheers
big d


----------



## wee stu (10/9/04)

Congratulations Ken, thanks to you AHB has finally come come up with a thread to rival the infamous Grumpys twocan!! 8 pages already!

FWIW all my brus come with an authentic wee stu's brury label, who needs a recipe when you have a work of art like that??


----------



## Darren (10/9/04)

Yep, Well done Ken,
Wish i had some beers to pass on too  
cheers
Darren


----------



## big d (10/9/04)

but do the legs wobble and want to run away stu ?


----------



## GMK (10/9/04)

Jayse....

Think there is an opening for ....



....The APPRENTICE...as there can be only ONE....

.....Grand Master!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/9/04)

My arse looks better than that in a G!!


----------



## Jazman (11/9/04)

Dont forget to cast the goat for the musical and have a spare set of gum boots for the lead Gmk


----------



## wee stu (11/9/04)

big d said:


> but do the legs wobble and want to run away stu ?


 That all depends on how many you have to drink big yin :lol:


----------



## GMK (11/9/04)

OK...Need people to confirm...but i think SA has 13 brewers for the XMAS Case....and a couple of possibles

So Far the following People:
GMK
Jayse
Wee Stu
Steve Sa - Recipe Booklet collater
TDA
Poodz - recipe cover designer and printer
Pedro
Boots
OzDevil
Kai
JSB
Crispy

Possibles:
Chiller
Darren...
Dicko
bigd

Please confirm your participation - we could get to 24...


----------



## GMK (12/9/04)

Sorry - forgot Jazman - 

Poodz wants to brew a Coopers Sparkling Ale kit recipe - r u guys Ok with this - or do u want hime to brew an AG on GMK's Gear....


----------



## Kai (12/9/04)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> My arse looks better than that in a G!!


 Good, 'cause our recipe booklet could use a centerfold.


----------



## jayse (12/9/04)

GMK said:


> Poodz wants to brew a Coopers Sparkling Ale kit recipe - r u guys Ok with this - or do u want hime to brew an AG on GMK's Gear....


 Let him brew is own beer ken........Jayse chuckles under his breath that it'll proberly be better than one that GMK lends a hand on anyway.  B) 


Jayse


----------



## Jazman (12/9/04)

yep the more beer the better as long as it a good beer as some brewers aint up to all grain yet let thme brew there best


----------



## GMK (12/9/04)

Kai said:


> THE DRUNK ARAB said:
> 
> 
> > My arse looks better than that in a G!!
> ...


 Great idea....

TDA in a red G-String for the Centrefold -  


Who is up for that..... :lol: 

Talk about setting the standard for the Xmas Case....


----------



## GMK (12/9/04)

i am sure Poodz could organise printing the "centrefold on full glossy paper with coloured ink standard....


----------



## wee stu (12/9/04)

Can I have one without the centrefod? I only want it for the articles.


----------



## Poodz (12/9/04)

how about matte? some prefer matte...


----------



## Batz (12/9/04)

OK Adeladians

Well done with the numbers that will be involved in you Xmas case , out done the sandpeople by a long shot .

I bottled (for the Xmas case) , my aussie ale and pale ale , brewing oktoberfest and pilsner


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/9/04)

Bloody hell, one of the Sand People goes away for work and this thread goes ballistic (and a little odd).

Update on the Perth Scaled down GMK Christmas Case

Confirmed are 
Guest Lurker
Batz
Deebee
JasonY
Goat
Barfridge

n=6. You supply a minimum of 2(n-1) = 10 bottles of beer. But you can supply more, preferably in multiples of (n-1).

Preferrably long necks for transporting. But smaller bottles are OK. 

Doesnt all have to be the same brew and doesnt have to have been brewed specifically for Christmas. Just what you think will be your best contribution, using whatever brewing method you follow.

Its not a competition.

There will be no recipe booklet, there will be no TV series, and we wont be critical of the type of paper chosen for the label, there will just be a box of beers from your fellow brewers.

Anyone who delivers the beers to me wearing a red g string (or at least a visible one) is automatically disqualified.

No late withdrawals, all the above brewers will deliver the best they can to me before 4 Dec. Decisions made by the coordinator are final and no correspondence will be entered into.

Hey Jasony, are you thinking SFPA? My final brew of the year was going to be a version of SFPA, but if you are doing one I will think of something else.


----------



## Batz (12/9/04)

The odd bit came from across the boarder GL


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (12/9/04)

Went to get myself a nice new red G today at David Jones. Buggers didn't have my size :angry: 
U SA guys should consider youselves very lucky.

C&B
TDA


----------



## JasonY (12/9/04)

Guest Lurker said:


> Hey Jasony, are you thinking SFPA? My final brew of the year was going to be a version of SFPA, but if you are doing one I will think of something else.


 Last brew of the year! Its a bit early to be talking like this, I think I have at least 6 brews left and probably more to prevent dehydration during the festive season. 

I didn't think I had confirmed yet  has anyone figured out a sensible way of freighting these cartons around the place? 

I am happy to brew whatever, at this stage I would guess either a stout or ESB from me so go ahead with your APA. Good to see you are sending the dangerous experimental APA to those crow eaters


----------



## SteveSA (13/9/04)

I have a friend who is just about to put down his forth (master)brew. He hasn't registered on the board yet but I'm sure he'll be along soon enough.

Anyway, we can put him on the list as well. Not sure what recipe he'll be brewing but it will be AG using my equipment...

How many's that now Kenny?

No centrefolds of brewers will be accepted.


----------



## GMK (13/9/04)

So Far the following People: Still only 13 with Steve SA's mate...as Pedro wants to be a possible...
GMK
Jayse
Wee Stu
Steve Sa - Recipe Booklet collater
TDA
Poodz - recipe cover designer and printer
Jazman
Boots
OzDevil
Kai
JSB
Crispy
SteveSA's Mate

Possibles:
Chiller
Pedro
Darren...
Dicko
bigd


----------



## Batz (13/9/04)

What the hell in big d doing there?

He's closer to the sandpeople


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/9/04)

Batz said:


> What the hell in big d doing there?
> 
> He's closer to the sandpeople


 No he isn't, he at least has half a brain  !

C&B
TDA


----------



## wee stu (13/9/04)

SteveSA said:


> No centrefolds of brewers will be accepted.


 What about tasteful representations of the female form on the labels?? 

View attachment eurilpa_bitter_amended.pdf


----------



## SteveSA (13/9/04)

I did say "centrefolds of brewers".... well you lot anyway


----------



## pint of lager (13/9/04)

GMK, put me down as a starter.


----------



## jayse (14/9/04)

Jeez thats a great list of brewers, now i'll take back the statement my beer will be the best. :huh:

Can't wait, those that know me well will no how long my slab will last (not long) but i'll savour every last ml of everyones beer.

Now we have a bathurst brewer of show on board i think we have beaten the W.A people back into the sand.


Jayse


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/9/04)

I think we can rely on our mash paddle place getter to come up with the goods.


----------



## wee stu (14/9/04)

jayse said:


> Jeez thats a great list of brewers, now i'll take back the statement my beer will be the best. :huh:


 And some others of less august provenance, including one of Caledonian extraction h34r: 

Seriously, it is making it a Xmas to look forward to.


----------



## Batz (14/9/04)

Bit quiet with the Qld. brewers?

Not going to get a Xmas carton together?

Don't expect to wimp out on thing like this when I arrive there :angry: 

Xmas case azz , next Xmas


----------



## Hoops (14/9/04)

I'm keen...as long as I have a good enough beer.


----------



## Hoops (14/9/04)

Actually my plan at the moment is to drive from Brisbane to Perth for Xmas holidays so if I had a good beer I would be keen to go in on the W.A. and S.A. xmas cartons, but I probably won't know for sure until alot later in the year, probably too late.
Hoops


----------



## GMK (14/9/04)

you will be welcome at the Barossa Brewhaus....

i have no problems if you want to be involved....

What dates - approx - for adelaide - SA...


----------



## Hoops (14/9/04)

Thanks Ken

As far as dates go I have no idea yet as I am moving to Brisbane for work next year, and don't know when we can take Xmas holidays yet, probably very late Nov or start of Dec.
Anything else happening around then that I should plan for?
When do the SA and WA guys need definate answers by?
How late can you recieve the beers?

Hoops


----------



## GMK (29/9/04)

Just bringing this upto the top again....

How is everyones Xmas Case brewing going?


----------



## jayse (30/9/04)

Mine i brewed tuesday, i brewed 50 litres of it.
It was my first time using my 90litre kettle, i maxed out the mash tun, mashed, drained, recharged it twice then fly sparged another 5 litres at the end, ending up with a effiency jump up to 80%.

It was a american brown ale with a english yeast strain(wyeast 1026 cask ale)
OG 1.060 40IBU.
The finishing hops were all one of my new favourites athunum.
It was also the first time i have used brown malt and really looking forward to this beer, now iam off to do another 50litre batch of skunk fart with US56 dry yeast.

Cheers Jayse


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/9/04)

You will get your beer by December GMK.
Now stop nagging  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Batz (30/9/04)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> You will get your beer by December GMK.
> Now stop nagging


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kai (30/9/04)

Mine'll be brewed this coming weekend.

_(edit)_ Sorry, I mean the weekend after that...


----------



## Jazman (30/9/04)

scottish in the primary nearly in the secondary i will put that in


----------



## pint of lager (30/9/04)

I brewed mine two weeks ago.


----------



## Batz (30/9/04)

Only one entry body in the barrel people?

I am sending

Batz Oktoberfest
Batz Smokie Oktoberfest
Batz Cut Cat APA
Batz Ozzie Outback Ale 
Batz Tunnel Rat Pilsner


----------



## wee stu (30/9/04)

So batz, is that 1 bottle of each, 
or 24 bottles of each - like the rest of us??


----------



## Batz (1/10/04)

What ever I can pack Stu , I have to pay from transport down to Perth , that's 1600 km away , same as you sending a carton to Perth


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/10/04)

Well done Batz. And I get to decide which of them go in Christmas cases and which go in my secret stash.

(All decisions by the organiser are final and no correspondence will be entered into).


----------



## Batz (1/10/04)

And I will have a few extras for my Nov. visit


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/10/04)

GMK, how many brewers are in on the SA version of this?
Beginning to plan the logistics now.

C&B
TDA


----------



## GMK (15/10/04)

if everyone is still in and with Pint of Lager - we have 14 definites.
GMK
Jayse
Wee Stu
Steve Sa - Recipe Booklet collater
TDA
Poodz - recipe cover designer and printer
Jazman
Boots
OzDevil
Kai
JSB
Crispy
SteveSA's Mate
Pint of Lager.

need confirmation from hoops and anyone else who wants to take part.


----------



## SteveSA (15/10/04)

For the record SteveSA's mate's name is AnthonyMac... he may come out of hiding one day and say g'day. BTW his Xmas IPA not too nasty for first effort


----------



## wee stu (15/10/04)

GMK said:


> if everyone is still in and with Pint of Lager - we have 14 definites.


 Does that mean we are producing 26 stubbies, or 13 longnecks each for the case?

The Devil in a Kilt is racked to 2ndary now, and if nothing else it should grow hair on your chests!


----------



## GMK (15/10/04)

wee stu 24 stubbies - as u dont include 2 stubies of your own beer for yourself.


----------



## GMK (15/10/04)

Now have 14 people - 

iand has joined the Xmas Case.


----------



## wee stu (15/10/04)

GMK said:


> Now have 14 people -
> 
> iand has joined the Xmas Case.


 has someone else dropped out? - that makes 15 by my maths - which means 28 stubbies = 2 x(n-1), where n = number of brewers


----------



## GMK (15/10/04)

Yep wee stu is correct - but i expect one of them not to make it...


----------



## Batz (16/10/04)

Not gunna make it GMK?? :unsure: :blink:


----------



## GMK (16/10/04)

I am going to make it Batz...


----------



## pint of lager (16/10/04)

I am a definite starter.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/11/04)

What date are these supposed to be brewed by?

C&B
TDA


----------



## GMK (10/11/04)

i have all ready brewed mine - will be bottling from the CC Cube in the week or 2.

Aiming to have everyones by 11Dec04 so taht we can then co-ordinate the swap etc...


----------



## wee stu (10/11/04)

mine is due for bottling in the next week.


----------



## pint of lager (10/11/04)

I bottled mine three weeks ago.


----------



## Batz (10/11/04)

I may have a problem with mine , not the beer that's bottled and sitting here , my transport guy has not phoned to tell me he is back in town , if I don't get it off before Monday it will not happen.  

Doh!  

Batz


----------



## SteveSA (11/11/04)

Mine will be bottled this weekend.

Now I know Ken is keen to have the recipes. Instead of going to the trouble of puting a booklet together, I suggest we either print it on the label or use the recipe database here.

Any thoughts?

Steve


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/11/04)

Brewed mine yesterday, what are the logistics plans in delivery and pick up?

C&B
TDA


----------



## GMK (15/11/04)

OK

Unless there are other volunteers - the only drop off points are:
- Wee Stu's - if he is still ok with this.
- BrewInn Barossa.
Crispy will be on holidays - so no place south...


----------



## wee stu (15/11/04)

Can we have a currrent head count on those actually committed to the SA Xmas case, so as I can figure out if I need a larger shed???  

Maybe an indication also as to whether brewers are located centrally, to the north or to the south.

TDA, seeing as you know what logistics are, maybe you can help with the delivery and pick up plan??


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/11/04)

wee stu said:


> Can we have a currrent head count on those actually committed to the SA Xmas case, so as I can figure out if I need a larger shed???
> 
> Maybe an indication also as to whether brewers are located centrally, to the north or to the south.
> 
> TDA, seeing as you know what logistics are, maybe you can help with the delivery and pick up plan??


 I'm in on the case and am located south of the city (Hallett Cove).

If people want to drop beer off at my place it is at their peril  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Kai (16/11/04)

I'm bottled and ready to roll. I'll drop them off at your joint sometime in the next few weeks stu.


----------



## SteveSA (16/11/04)

I'm in and ready to go. So is AnthonyMac (the shy little beggar!) Last count I believe was 14.

TDA
SteveSA
AnthonyMac
GMK
Jayse
Wee Stu
Jazman
JSB
Poodz
Boots
OzDevil
Kai
Crispy
Pint of Lager

Not keen on GMK's though - somewhere a bit more central (closer to the city). I'd offer my place at Highgate but I barely have enough room for my current stocks.

Stu's would be good  

Stu,
Was that a larger shed or a lager shed? h34r: 

Steve


----------



## wee stu (16/11/04)

SteveSA said:


> Stu's would be good
> 
> Steve


 So Steve, you do remember where I am  
I'll be home around 10 am on Sunday if you want to pay an early vist   

I am pretty central - close to where Anzac Hwy and South Rd meet - but as TDA said you drop your beer off at your peril  . 

GMK and TDA might be preferrable for some though - the only hassle then would be coordinating pick up, but I am sure we can do this.

I reckon each of the 14 have to elect a drop off point, post it and organise it. We also need to set close off dates for drop off and collection. How does drop off by 4th, pick up by 11th sound. I for one, can't assure optimum storage space for anything up to 14 cartons of beer - so wouldn't want them hanging around too long. I'll do my best - but the shed needs clearing and summer sheds ain't always the best place for beer. 

Kai, SteveSA (& AnthonyMac?) and me B), so far, will be dropping them off at wee stu's. 

Anybody else who wants to use my place but needs more detailed directions PM me for the addy details, and we can arrange times and dates.


----------



## SteveSA (16/11/04)

All sounds good Stu. Drop by 4th. Collect by 11th. Shouldn't be a problem finding your place. I left a trail of breadcrumbs last time I was there.

Steve


----------



## wee stu (16/11/04)

SteveSA said:


> All sounds good Stu. Drop by 4th. Collect by 11th.


 And, anything uncollected by the 18th becomes the property of wee stu   :blink:


----------



## Boots (16/11/04)

I'm at Golden Grove, and drive past Stu's place every day to / from work, so if anyone out north wants to drop off at my place that's fine by me.

Mines all bottled - but not tasted yet - after my last brew my 100% involvement is dependant on tasting :angry:


----------



## jayse (16/11/04)

I'll either get mine to boots or stu by the looks, then let you guys work out the rest of the logistics on getting them all together and cased.

I have two beers 'Mcfarts 'balls shaven' wee heavy' and Vonfartenburgerbrau's Oktoberfest.

Jayse


----------



## wee stu (16/11/04)

Just in case anyone has been trying to PM me for details of addy etc - the blockage is now cleared!!


----------



## SteveSA (16/11/04)

wee stu said:


> ... the blockage is now cleared!!


 Na... too easy


----------



## wee stu (16/11/04)

Boots said:


> Mines all bottled - but not tasted yet - after my last brew my 100% involvement is dependant on tasting :angry:


 To quote GL - and hijacking the sandgroper's thread in so doing: 
"Section 3, sub paragraph b of the original Christmas case rules reads"Once you're in, theres no backing down". 
So lets stick to the same numbers, there will be a case for you to collect. Up to you, but if I were you I'd contribute the beer to the case anyway. How can you be sure its shithouse tasting it on your own? You might be a very harsh critic. 
Or, if it is really shithouse, just add a warning to your label, and you have the opportunity to get 13 different opinions on what the problem may be and what you could do to improve it. 
Plebs like me will just drink it and enjoy it. Others like Jayse, who has a pretty good knowledge, can probably identify the dodgy flavours and give some helpful advice. 
OK?" 

If it is easier for people up North to get theirs to Boots (rather than say GMK) first, thats fine - he can drop them round to me when ready and help me make up the final cases  , taking the northerners carton back with him.


----------



## jayse (16/11/04)

wee stu said:


> Plebs like me will just drink it and enjoy it. Others like Jayse, who has a pretty good knowledge, can probably identify the dodgy flavours and give some helpful advice.


 Thanx for the high regard there Stu but really iam also just a pleb that'll drink anything :chug: :chug: :chug:
we'll almost  


Jayse


----------



## GMK (16/11/04)

Sounds excellent guys....

Drop off points are Boots - wee stus - GMk - TDA place.
If you can drop off by the 11 Dec04...
Then we can work out everything on 12Dec04.

Is that a good date for you guys - we could converge at Wee Stu's as that is central - i can pick Boots up/cartons up on the way....

How does that sound....


----------



## wee stu (16/11/04)

GMK said:


> Drop off points are Boots - wee stus - GMk - TDA place.
> If you can drop off by the 11 Dec04...
> Then we can work out everything on 12Dec04.
> 
> ...


 you have a problem with drop of by 4th, collect by 11th Kenny? 
what about drop off week of the 4th, collect week of 11th?

the thought of up to 14 brewers converging  on wee stu's on the 12th - a quiet Monday night - is a bit daunting, to swmbo if not to wee stu h34r: -


----------



## Poodz (16/11/04)

Ill drop mine off to gmk friday 3rd (evening) or sunday 5th (evening). Is that ok ken? Then pick up from you sometime after that.


----------



## GMK (16/11/04)

Poodz too easy...

WEE STU - 12 DEc on my calender is a sunday.....

Is this now OK for you...
How many beers you had Wee stu - thi sis no 5 for me...
need i say no more...


----------



## wee stu (16/11/04)

GMK said:


> WEE STU - 12 DEc on my calender is a sunday.....


 Well :blink: , in 2005 it's a Sunday  :blink: :huh: :unsure: 

It does put a somewhat different complexion on things. 
Can people let me know how many would be likely to come on the Sunday to sort through and pick up the beer on the day? And. no doubt, share a brew or two in the process??
Numbers please?


----------



## pint of lager (16/11/04)

Who is going to act as postal co-ordinator? Somebody with easy access to the post office and a trolley? I need to know where to post to.

Bottled and almost ready to go. Just waiting for the graphics department to get theiir act together.


----------



## Jazman (16/11/04)

im droping mine of at gmk as i aint oof ar from him and jayse i can grab yours and droip em of when i drop a beer for the mini flocs


----------



## wee stu (16/11/04)

pint of lager said:


> Who is going to act as postal co-ordinator? Somebody with easy access to the post office and a trolley? I need to know where to post to.


 Being vehicularly challenged, I reckon I'll dob GMK in for this one  

Just send it to GMK Enterprises trading as BrewInn Barossa - sure to find him


----------



## jayse (17/11/04)

Jazman said:


> im droping mine of at gmk as i aint oof ar from him and jayse i can grab yours and droip em of when i drop a beer for the mini flocs


 Just put that through babble fish Jazman and this is what it came up with.
"I'am droping mine of at GMK's because I'am not far from him, Jayse I can grab yours when I drop a beer off for the mini flocs" B) 

Iam cool with that, someone better take them before i drink them. :chug: :chug: :chug: 

Jayse :blink:


----------



## GMK (17/11/04)

Just in the middle of bottling the Belgian Golden Strong Ale - the other 1/2 to my Xmas Case.

Very Tasty - still a bit cloudy - been in the CC for the last 4 odd weeks.
Lokks a lot like Duvel - taste pretty similar too - except mine is around 6 % - duvel is 8.5%...

Very happy with it.

Will be great to do a comparison with Wee Stu Xmas Case entry to see the difference between the 1728 Scotish Ale Yeast that he used - compared to the 1762 Belgian Abbey II yeast i used.


----------



## wee stu (17/11/04)

The Devil in a Kilt - wee stu's McBelgian strong golden ale, got bottled last night.
It is all of 8.5% abv so, if nothing else, it will put hair on your chests  

6% GMK, sounds like a second runnings beer to me


----------



## Poodz (29/11/04)

Bottled mine friday evening. I can remember why i stopped brewing a few years ago now, cleaning bottles and all that... anyway hope it turns out alright i kegged the rest and will try later this week. Ill drop of the bottles to gmk on the weekend.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (2/12/04)

So it's supply 26 stubbies with 13 copies of the recipe.

Is this correct?

C&B
TDA


----------



## wee stu (2/12/04)

OK it is geting close

Crispy has dropped his off at TDA's - and they will both be at my place by the 7th
Pint of lager is sending her's to my place also

Jazman, Jayse, Poodz and GMK are being collected at GMK's

SteveSA, AnthonyMac, JSB, Boots, Kai and wee stu (surprise) are getting their bottles to wee stu's brury

You still in OzDevil? - if so where are you dropping yours?

looks like it makes sense for GMK to bring his haul to my place to sort them out. Soon as we have them together people can come pick them up, one at a time, in groups or en masse. GMK can take the northern brewers cases back to his place for distribution if that makes more sense.

GMK let me know when you want to bring your ones here.
Those who are delivering to me, but haven't yet PM me soon to tell me when you will, and to arrange pick up dates/time also.


----------



## SteveSA (2/12/04)

I've got 26 stubbies with the recipe printed on the label. The way I see it is if people don't want to put the recipe on there, they can always supply it using the recipe database or on the board here.

Steve


----------



## GMK (2/12/04)

Sounds excellent Wee Stu....

How about Sunday 12 Dec at your place to do the swap....


----------



## GMK (4/12/04)

OK

Received the 26 stubbies from:
- Iand
- Jazman
- Jayse

Mine are ready 

Getting poodz tomorrow - guys it is all coming together.

If possible - try and leave my barley wine until Xmas next year..

It is good now - but should be sensational next xmas


----------



## Jazman (4/12/04)

well to all who get my scottish relase the presuure and let it settle as i have over carbed it (i stuffed up but not a bottle bomb)
so it a bit too gassy for style....


----------



## wee stu (4/12/04)

SteveSA's and AnthonyMac's arrived today
Mine is ready
TDA and Crispy due for delivery early next week.
Pint of Lager's should be on its way
Boots, Kai and JSB also all headed my way.

Looks like Kenny and I will be sorting them out on the morning of Sunday the 12th at my place, anyone who wants to help, or pick up their xmas case then that's cool. Really, it is. 

Elsewise we can arrange other pick up times during the week beginning the 13th.


----------



## GMK (5/12/04)

OK wee stu

We do the xmas case sun morn 12 - then onto the wheatsheaf for a pint...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/12/04)

So this is the list:

TDA
SteveSA
AnthonyMac
GMK
Jayse
Wee Stu
Jazman
JSB
Poodz
Boots
OzDevil
Kai
Crispy
Pint of Lager

I hope that is all because I dropped Crispy's and my beers of to wee stu's last night.
For those wanting to know my Arafat Alt has black crown seals.
I'll post the recipe here later.

C&B
TDA


----------



## SteveSA (10/12/04)

Isn't Jazman's father Iand also contributing?

The Arafat Alt? We're not going to end up in a French hospital are we Mark? h34r:


----------



## GMK (10/12/04)

Looks like Oz devil cant make it - so we 14 people with iand.

Now we all need 26 stubbies ea.
Some people have only bought 24 - but we can work thru this.

The swap will happen sun morning.....

Looks like a nice tasting Xmas with :chug:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/12/04)

SteveSA said:


> The Arafat Alt? We're not going to end up in a French hospital are we Mark? h34r:


 Keep that up Steve and you will end up in an Adelaide Hospital  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Boots (10/12/04)

Shit ... Stu ... I think I dropped off 28 bottles. I'd ask you to count for me and bring the overflow to the next miniflocs to share around, but I'm sure you wouldn't find more than 26 :blink: 


BTW - the ones with Boots written on the cap are mine SURPRISE ... mines an APA


----------



## wee stu (10/12/04)

Currently at GMK's:

Iand
Jazman
Jayse
Poodz
GMK

Currently at wee stu's

TDA
Boots
Crispy
SteveSA
AnthonyMac
wee stu
Pint of Lager (arrived today)
en route to wee stu's

Kai (ATA Sunday)
JSB (ATA Saturday)

It is a real happening thing!!!


----------



## ozdevil (10/12/04)

Gday All

I must Apologise to all as i have been fairly busy over the last 6-8months with Work as i have had to do plenty of overtime and havent had any chance to do much brewing in btween work and sleep....

anyway i apologise to all and hopefully circumstance will change in the new year

anyway all have a great christmas and happy New year everyone 

cheers and beers
ozdevil


----------



## wee stu (10/12/04)

Don't sweat it Oz - we all know that if you could have, you would have. 

Thanks to Aussie Post's tender mercies we have struck a minor problem with Pint Of Lager's case. Only 21 bottles made it to my place.

As virtual hosts, I reckon GMK and I will forego one PoL brew in our case (hope that's ok with you GMK). My maths suggests we need another 3 volunteers to pass on PoL's Vienna Lager. 

If no-one volunteers, the last three case deliveries will miss out, seems about the fairest thing we can do. This would mean JSB, Kai and TDA only get one PoL contribution. 

As far as the 24 bottle case problem is concerned, there is no problem. Jazman and Iand willl swap their's at their next family get together. Jayse will give me mine on Sunday.

Hope this all makes sense - trying to post after attending a going away lunch for a good mate, and a going away after work session for me (from one part of work to another). 

Trying also to work out why the beer glass is so empty, and the keyboard so sticky :blink:


----------



## roach (10/12/04)

wee stu said:


> Trying also to work out why the beer glass is so empty, and the keyboard so sticky :blink:


 wee stu - you didn't have to share your personal recreational habits with us


----------



## Kai (10/12/04)

The sound of one hand typing, stu?


----------



## wee stu (11/12/04)

Oh dear - the keyboard is stuffed!!! Thank god for the laptop  

Those who miss out on a PoL beer will get their case topped up with either an extra Boots APA, or my Saaz All Folks Bohemian Pilsner, or my Road Kill Amber All Aussie ale.


----------



## Kai (11/12/04)

I'll drink mine there. See you at eleven!


----------



## GMK (12/12/04)

OK

The Xmas Case has Happened.
a few probs with Aus Post - but the swap was done.
Big thanks to Wee Stu for his work and efforts making his place available as a drop off sorting house.
Thanks to Kai who helped out with the case sorting as well.

Now the fun part... :chug: 

Whoever tries them first should start a new topic to review them...


----------



## chiller (12/12/04)

From what I saw of the excited gathering of case collectors today -- there will only be empty bottles under the tree for Santa this year. Well maybe they will leave one bottle for the old bloke.

From what I hear Ken you better get a delivery truck for next year. 

Would you like some sought of Belgian knock off for next year? 


Steve


----------



## GMK (12/12/04)

Next years Xmas case is open to suggestions.

BYO just did a santa xmas clone recipe feature.

There were 13 recipes - we could all choose a diiferent recipe and brew in may so that they can age and be ready in Dec 05.

Just an idea.


----------



## wee stu (13/12/04)

Boots, JSB, TDA, Crispy - I have your cases waiting for you, just call or PM me to arrange pick up. 

Mrs stu says soon please, something about wanting her home back  

Pint of Lager - might be Thursday before I get yours posted - but they are coming, OK?


----------



## Poodz (16/12/04)

I sampled a few beers this evening but im in no position to give advice and technical comments etc...

I didnt mind the Wankers left arm and the arafat ale was nice but its not my favorite style of beer.

Personally i enjoyed the American Pale Ale from Boots

I wouldnt mind hearing some more opinions of the beers.

Merry xmas... hicup


----------



## kook (16/12/04)

Arafat Ale??  

At a pub (Beer Circus, Croydon) I've been visiting recently they had a red/white teatowel over one inactive tap. It was covering the whole tap, with an elastic band around the top to hold it on. They'd stuck a picture of Arafat's face on the front, over the teatowel in the position where the tap clip would normally be.

I never asked whether it was a serious tribute or not....


----------



## big d (16/12/04)

hahaha :lol: 
sometimes things are best left quietly silent.  

cheers
big d


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/12/04)

kook said:


> Arafat Ale??


 Arafat Alt actually.  

Was brewed on the day he shuffled of this mortal coil.

I too, liked Boots's APA. Great example of the style. Great aroma as well. What were the bittering hops in that one Boots?
Other than that have tried Poodz Pale which I think was a kits and bits brew and not too bad at all. Also tried IanD bitter, quite refreshing but a bit too much diaceytl for my liking.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Boots (17/12/04)

Cheers Guys - I haven't tried any yet. Saving them till I'm on leave next week.

THanks for the compliments but they should mostly go to Jayse, it was based on his SFPA recipe which is in the database.

I changed it for partial mash as I'm not allgrain yet:

There were 4 Hop Additions 60, 15, 5, 1 - and each addition was equal amounts of Cascade, Santium, Crystal. I then dry hopped with Cascade only which then dominated the hop profile ...


----------



## Boots (17/12/04)

Just remembered, my recipe is in the database as "Boots Pale ale" only I had to list hallertau as one of the hops wasnt in the ingredients


----------



## wee stu (17/12/04)

Saving mine for under the tree.
But, Boots did leave me an additional APA longneck as an early Xmas present, and a very refreshing drop it was too.
Also had a spare bottle of GMK's Barley Wine in the cupboard. Really needs winter and an open fire as company, very warming. Don't operate heavy machinery after drinking this


----------



## roach (17/12/04)

Although not a member of the AHB Xmas case club, I just tried Boots APA today and displayed a great hop aroma. If you luv cascade, then Boots APA is a classic. Caused me to go to the freezer and get a whiff of my cascade pellets- mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Cheers
roach


----------



## Kai (18/12/04)

I've knocked off lager's lager. It met my expectations.


----------



## GMK (18/12/04)

The Vienna lager was most excellent...

Very malty....

Very Tasty....


----------



## JSB (23/12/04)

Loading up the beer fridge with the spoils from the SA xmas case - when tragedy strikes - wankers left arm IPA falls and takes Jazman's Scottish with it !!! smash to the concrete floor !!! spewen !!! Bought a 6er of Kingfisher (on special) and smashed one to the floor and the entry hall about 2 hours later....(mental note stay off the piss !!!!)

So any left boys ????

Cheers
Jason (very angry)


----------



## SteveSA (23/12/04)

JSB said:


> - wankers left arm IPA falls and takes Jazman's Scottish with it !!!


But did jazman's label survive? It's a collector's item for sure  

You're in luck. I still have two WLA IPA left and in the spirit of the season I can spare one. Besides, I've given AnthonyMac enough of a hand to knock off the rest of the brew.

Can't help with the Scottish though.

Steve


----------



## wee stu (23/12/04)

At least this proves the case which disappeared from my porch last night went to the right place . 

I thnk you drew the short staw and have only one of Iand's sea and anchor also (it's what happens when you leave things til the last minute  

Have you read the small print on the Kingfisher - brewed under license in New Zealand. Been a while, and memory plays funny tricks, but I reckon she ain't as nice as the original Indian drop.


----------



## Boots (23/12/04)

With the labes Jaz has provided, i would have thought you could drop it from a 2nd storey window and the bottle wouldn't have broken.

Someone has to get a photo of it and put it in the beer labels thread  Top work Jaz  

I havne't opened a single bottle yet - put them all in the fridge the other night and am ready to cut loose on them starting tomorrow.


----------



## wee stu (23/12/04)

mine are waiting til after xmas now - once the exteneded family has all left and gone home


----------



## Poodz (23/12/04)

I couldnt resist cacking open Jaz's beer (drinking as i type), the label just caught my eye brilliantly.

I like it btw, good job Jaz.


----------



## Boots (28/12/04)

I still haven't had my entire case yet, but have had most, and all beers are really good.

There were more than a few standout beers, PoL's Vienna Lager was (as already mentioned) superb, got a lot out of Jayse's octoberfest (what an excellent way to kick off christmas morning), SteveSA's english pale ale was a fantastic drinking beer, and has put making a decent epa on my next few brews list. The arafat ale was another on my list of fav's

I won't go through all theo one's i've had because i didn't have my drinking card with me at the time, so didn't know who's i was drinking at the time, and still have a fair few to go.

nice work guys


----------



## Jazman (28/12/04)

Jsb i have more left bring on the next moster mash or mini flocs for 

and my famous Fielders Label


----------



## JSB (28/12/04)

Cheers jaz

JSB


----------



## Kai (8/1/05)

Halfway through TDA's old fat right now. Very nice, but it was definitely a boy, it spooged in my sink when I opened it.


----------



## GMK (8/1/05)

i only have a couple of the Xmas Case left.

Took mine down to the Moana Beach Caravan Park where my dad and in-laws were staying - 2 Jan - 16Jan 2005 - ran into Roach down there...

Shared them with my Dad and FIL - Father-In-Law , all were very impressed with the beers and the different styles and the flavours.

Will have to do some research on the Alt Beer - that was very different but very nice and all beers were most thoroughly enjoyed....

Cant wait for next years Xmas Case Swap....

I will need recipes from TDA,Crispy & POL....

These will be amoung the first i brew....


----------



## GMK (5/2/05)

Just bringing this up again....

What is everyone's verdict on the Xmas Case.....

Are we going to do it again next year....


----------



## barfridge (5/2/05)

abso-bloody-lutely!


----------



## Kai (6/2/05)

I've knocked off most of my case now, still got a few left. I enjoyed most of them immensely, aside from the one that exploded in my fridge, forcing me to spend an hour cleaning the damned thing out. I won't name names on who's brew it was, even if the bugger did break my eggs too.


----------



## Jazman (6/2/05)

im in again i think a lot of other brewers will too and the more time i have this year means i can plan to a do lager during winter


----------



## wee stu (6/2/05)

GMK said:


> Just bringing this up again....
> 
> What is everyone's verdict on the Xmas Case.....
> 
> Are we going to do it again next year....


 It was a great idea - and a great success (wonderif my one bomb bottle was from the same source as Kai's?).

And, if I am still brewing, I'll be in it again this year.

awrabest, stu


----------



## GMK (7/2/05)

wee stu said:


> And, if I am still brewing, I'll be in it again this year.
> 
> awrabest, stu


 Whats all this if i am still brewing...Wee Stu.....


----------



## wee stu (7/2/05)

GMK said:


> Whats all this if i am still brewing...Wee Stu.....


 Forgive me father for I have sinned, it is almost 4 months since I last brewed h34r: 
The candle's flickering at a fairly low level just now, maybe I'm having an existential mid life crisis :blink: :blink: 
Anyhow, in the next week or so I should have nearly 100kg of grain and hops arriving  
If that, and the fact that completed stocks are almost gone, doesn't get the heat under the boilers again, nothing will


----------



## SteveSA (7/2/05)

4 months without brewing - that could drive a man to drink!

The Xmas case is about half finished. No bombs yet but a couple of very active contributions.

Oh... and some very fine beers indeed. I'll be in for next year no worries.

Steve


----------



## Crispy (17/2/05)

I'll be in it again for sure,

was some great beers in there, enjoyed driking this case very much.


Not saving any of that Barley Wine for this years case are you ken? h34r:  

Cheers,

Crispy


----------



## Kai (27/3/05)

I've got a couple bottles left of my case now, hidden in all four corners of my fridge. I poured myself one of the last ones tonight, and just had to take a picture for you all.






Once it settles down though it's a great beer, well done Jaz. You win the label award too


----------



## wee stu (27/3/05)

Jeez, Jazman wins best Scottish and best label in the case  

That's it, I am definitely going to have to pull the finger out this year :lol: 

Easter Sunday, and I am already looking forward to the next Xmas case :beer:


----------



## wee stu (27/3/05)

Last year there were well received Xmas cases in Adelaide and Perth. A Brisvegas one would be a welcome addition to the family  
Nationally it gets a bit daunting, Aussie post does not look kindly on cartons of home brew. I know, believe me.


----------



## Ross (27/3/05)

Anyone got any interstate truckie mates we could persuade to help out on the interstate transport?

I'm confident I could arrange free freight between Bris/Syd/Bris to one central pickup/drop off point... & with some notice probably Bris/melb/SA as well.


----------



## Guest Lurker (27/3/05)

Finally, after all the comments about the Jazzmans label, we get to see it! A unique approach indeed.


----------



## Batz (27/3/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Finally, after all the comments about the Jazzmans label, we get to see it! A unique approach indeed.
> [post="50981"][/post]​




I had heard about it , read comments about it , now to see it at last

Top effort Jazz , up there with the best of them ! :super: 

Batz


----------



## dicko (27/3/05)

Yeah good label Jaz! :lol: 

I would like to participate this coming Xmas if there is a spot in there amongst the Adelaide brewers. 
( Dicko is on his knees with hands clapped together and fingers pointing upward )

I hate bottling and the ones who know me will appreciate how hard it is for a big fella like me to get up off his knees but I would like to be in it if possible.

Cheers


----------



## wee stu (27/3/05)

dicko said:


> I would like to participate this coming Xmas if there is a spot in there amongst the Adelaide brewers.
> ( Dicko is on his knees with hands clapped together and fingers pointing upward )
> 
> I hate bottling and the ones who know me will appreciate how hard it is for a big fella like me to get up off his knees but I would like to be in it if possible.
> ...



Dicko, I'm sure I speak for all the Adelaide brewers, there is permanent space waiting for you in anything we do together. 
Get off those knees and clean some bottles!!


----------



## dicko (27/3/05)

Thanks Stu,

Gee I have only just got over cleaning bottles for the mash paddle entry and I only bottled a dozen  

I'll fire the brewery up tomorrow with an attempt at a lager.

You will let me know the details/requirements in advance as I will have to get my contributions to Adelaide to meet your deadlines.

Cheers


----------

